# Where There Are Sheep, Wolves Will Always Thrive



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Soapbox warning.*[/color] 

If you are pro-gun control, you will not like the below article. Do not read. I'd hate to offend anyone. ???
RBD


July 23, 2012


By Michael Filozof
Another mass homicide, and another round of the usual media drivel. It was a "senseless tragedy." "Shocking." The suspect was "quiet" and a "loner." He "must've just snapped." More pictures from the suspect's high school yearbook, more predictable cries for gun control.

Yawn. Frankly, I'm sick of it. Guess what, people! Evil exists. That's E-V-I-L, and people freely choose to commit it. They always have, and they always will.

I know that's a bizarre concept in post-Christian America, where we're taught that nothing is really evil or immoral (except a lack of "diversity," maybe) and that everyone is really good. Evil is simply an idea concocted by Hollywood script-writers for our entertainment, and if a gunman walks into a movie theater throwing gas grenades, it must all be part of the act.

I once read an account of a mass shooting in Australia back in 1996, and an eyewitness stated that as the gunman began killing people, bystanders began laughing. They thought it was some kind of stunt. It wasn't. They simply weren't conditioned to process the fact that they were witnessing actual murders with their own eyes.

The fact is that postmodern society has created an "artificial reality." Americans, and residents of other Western nations, live in air-conditioned buildings, eat processed foods, drive instead of walk, wait for the government check to come in the mail, and glut themselves into morbid obesity. They hire out a handful of volunteers to fight wars for them, and they hire out illegal aliens to mind their children and do their gardening. They walk around zombie-like, faces glued to iPhones; they fly around at 35,000 feet at 600 mph above the clouds where it's forty below zero -- and they get bored and bitch about the airplane food.

Evil thrives on vulnerability, and we're vulnerable because we're so detached from actual reality. After the 9/11 attacks turned the World Trade Center into an ash heap, a common reaction was "Duuude, it was just like a movie!" September 11 was the second attack on the WTC in eight years, and thousands of people a hundred stories up -- literally swaying in the breeze -- and millions of their fellow Americans still didn't "get it." I distinctly recall walking down a back-country road on a small-game hunt about a week after 9/11, rifle in hand, cognizant of the unusual quiet as all aircraft remained grounded, thinking, "Why don't you b*stards try something now?" Of course, they wouldn't have -- evil avoids a confrontation. It hides from countervailing strength. It waits for the moment when you least expect it to seize its opportunity. And by failing to stand guard against it or acknowledge its presence, you, the victim, enable it.

Our forefathers hacked this nation out of a wilderness inhabited by Stone-Age tribesmen. They were in touch with reality. They fought wars, hunted their own meat, built their own homes, cleared their own forests, saddle-broke their own horses, birthed their own children, and buried their own dead. If they made a mistake, it could easily cost them their lives. "Reality" -- good, evil, pain, work, reward, suffering, joy -- was in their face 24-7. It wasn't artificially manufactured for them. They sure as **** weren't watching some Batman fantasy in a movie theater at midnight after a day eating Whoppers in the food court at the mall.

The great danger of the "Batman" shooting is that the still-deluded folks among us will believe that more government power and more gun control will solve the problem. New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg didn't even wait for the bodies in Aurora, Colorado to cool before he began his usual braying for gun control. Well, if guns are the problem, perhaps Mayor Bloomberg could lead by example and disband the armed NYPD security detail that protects him 24-7. Perhaps someone should remind him what armed NYPD men did to Amadou Diallo and Abner Louima. Or remind him about the Happy Land Social Club fire, in which 87 people were killed not by a gun, but by $5 worth of gasoline, or the Oklahoma City Bombing, in which 168 people were killed by diesel fuel and fertilizer, or the 3,000 people killed on 9/11 by box-cutters and airplanes.

The numerous journalists who think that we need to enact "sensible gun laws" like "other countries" should be reminded that mass shootings have occurred in Germany, Norway, Australia, Canada, and Great Britain, even after gun control laws far stricter than those in the U.S. were enacted.

Anyone who thinks that only the government should have guns, or that government officials wouldn't possibly commit acts of evil with guns, ought to familiarize himself with the following: Katyn Forest, Holodomor, NKVD, Khmer Rouge, Cultural Revolution, Tianenmen Square, Dujail, Babi Yar, Nanking, Waco, and Srebrenica.

The lesson of the "Batman" shooting is this: where there is a large sheep herd, the wolves will always thrive.

Do we want to be sheep, or not?


Page Printed from: http://www.americanthinker.com/arti...here_are_sheep_wolves_will_always_thrive.html at July 23, 2012 - 02:27:14 PM CDT


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you!

I think one thing the author forgot is that along with the "artificial reality" of our society, comes the illusion that every problem has a quick fix. Americans thrive on instant gratification, and assume there is a fast solution for every problem. Hungry? Just grab aBig Mac at the drive-thru! Need to know how to remodel your bathroom? Google it!

Hence, when there is a mass-shooting like this, the knee-jerk "outlaw guns" crowd comes out of the woodwork to take advantage of Americans' need for a quick fix and instant gratification.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Guns don't kill people,,people kill people


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

OPPS 
Sorry guys I didn't post the one without the F Bomb. 
I will fix it so its forum approved. It anyone wants the other one send me a pm and I will forward it to you.
Fixed this is the right one.
2nd Amendment - Dr. Suzanna Gratia-Hupp testimony
http://youtu.be/FgrIsuO5PLc


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

We Brits have very tight gun laws it takes police interviews doctors reports and a whole bunch of red tape to get a gun licence, yet we still have the sickos in our country gunning down and murdering there way around out little island......then there are the Irish and Eastern terrorists to cope with followed by a botched G4s security guarding our Olympic games.................................shut the door on your way out, give me a Vizsla any day..


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

And...there is that olde Hungarian Proverb:
(loosely translated from faulty memory)

"There are no wolves when Vizslas guard the flocks." 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-posters.html


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Here in Oz, after the Port Arthur Massacre which is mentioned in RBD's original post, they made everyone hand back any automatic and semi automatic weapons. They are simply illegal to own now. it has not stopped people killing people with automatic and semi automatic weapons. All it has done is create a black market for them. Any criminal can get hold of them and frankly, that is who has the automatic weapons now. Gun control has it's own set of negatives........


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - as a long time member of the NRA I never saw the purpose of assaut weapons except in the hands of the law & military - I also understand that let the govmt take 1 type they will get them all ! as a sportsman I have guns 4 hunting and home security - you will never keep guns out of the hands of criminals - if just 1 trained conceal carry permit owner was allowed in there it may have ended quicker - such a sad loss of innocents BREAKS my HEART !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A AR15 ,night vision and a suppressor makes for good hog hunting. Farmers pay guys to wipe out herds of them at night. So yes you can hunt with a assault rifle.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The Second amendment - the right to keep and bear arms, was not for purposes of hunting, it was for the purpose of keeping an armed civilian militia. Why? To defend our freedom from our own government if needed. 

Pretty good foresight in those old boys, I'd say.

Given that - we should not be limited to a three round rifle, we should be able to obtain, keep and bear any and all arms as was the intent of the Founding Fathers.

Quote from the "free republic"
"_What the Founders had in mind is quite clear and there is no doubt about what they were thinking. The following quotations make this abundantly clear. George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison and Alexander Hamilton all clearly expressed their reasons for the establishing the Second Amendment. Here are some of the things they had to say on the subject: 


[li]**Washington* stated that "*Firearms stand next in importance to the Constitution itself. They are the American people’s teeth and keystone under independence*."
**Jefferson* had similar thoughts stating: "*And what country can preserve its liberties, if its rulers are not warned from time to time, that this people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms * . . ." 
**Hamilton * said: "*If the representatives of the people betray their constituents, there is no recourse left but in the exertion of the original right of self-defense which is paramount to all forms of positive government." * 
**James Madison* in Federalist No. 46 predicted that *encroachments by the federal government would provoke "plans of resistance" and an "appeal to the trial of force*. [/li]
[li][/li]

As *Benjamin Franklin* said long ago, "*They that give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty or safety." * 
Don’t be fooled by those who pretend to want to decrease crime by firearms regulation. Their real aim is to disarm us, with the intent of promoting their agenda of a socialist dictatorship and making sure there is no effective opposition. 

Later, Joseph Story, Supreme Court Justice from 1811 to 1845, again explained why the right to keep and bear arms was so important and explains how obvious it once was that possession of guns by individuals was put into the Bill of Rights for the protection of the citizens. 

He is quoted as follows:"One of the ordinary modes by which tyrants accomplish their purpose without resistance, is, by disarming the people, and making it an offense to keep arms . . ." And: "The friends of a free government cannot be too watchful to overcome the dangerous tendency of the public mind to sacrifice, for the sake of mere private convenience, this powerful check upon the designs of ambitious men." He continues: "The importance of this article will be scarcely doubted by any persons, who have duly reflected on the subject." And: "There is certainly no small danger, that indifference may lead to disgust, and disgust to contempt; and thus gradually undermine all the protection intended by this clause of our National Bill of Rights." 

*These wise men knew from personal experience that governments can, and usually do, become tyrannical and the Second Amendment was an attempt to keep the government in check.* They were not advocating another revolution but providing the people the means of discouraging government from becoming too dictatorial, by the possible threat of insurrection, thinking that the right to keep and bear arms would be a deterrent and cause the leaders to behave."
Ken
_


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken, we have the direct result of limiting weapons here in Oz. It is almost a democratic dictatorship. Our freedoms are restricted more and more every day. I am of the belief that we cannot go back either, unless we are put through a peoples revolution of the magnitude of the french revolution. "Alonse a fon de la patria, le jour de glory et tarive' " (Spell- it's been 30+ years since I did french, so please forgive me...... any of you French Canadians please feel free to correct me....... I can sing the whole thing, just can't spell it.............. take arms citizens, form up your battalions, march on, march on.......  )


----------

